# Want a good, well placed rumor?



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

Pensacola Specialty Pawn is in the permitting stages of opening an indoor pistol range.:thumbsup:


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

That would be excellent


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Sweet thanks for the heads up


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

The guy behind the gun counter mentioned that to us. Would be nice to be able to shoot handguns in town.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! Lets hope theyre not blowin smoke...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

notoo7 said:


> The guy behind the gun counter mentioned that to us. Would be nice to be able to shoot handguns in town.



Get on your neighborhood watch. :tank: 



Yes, I know. That was wrong............oh so wrong.


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Hahahaha


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I remember the range that was located off W street, as well as the one in Gulf Breeze - Pensacola has long needed an indoor range since those two closed down. 

These days, it takes about $1 million investment to install, open, and operate a quality indoor range with modern equipment. I hope they are successful, and do it right.

I expect that the range fees will not be inexpensive though...


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

that would be great.. not sure where we are gonna park..


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That's one of the better pawn shops in town. They always have a good selection of guns and the guys behind the counter are always super nice.
I used to shoot at the one on W St. (I believe it was called The Gun Connection ?) and the one at the Pistol Parlor in Midway.
Anybody remember back in the early 80s when there was an indoor range just off Pace Blvd across from Town and Country mall ?


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

shoot i would pay 20 an hour to be able to shoot a handgun indoors south of nine mile road any other place it is almost an all day affair and then the cost of gas too


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

Its a hard road

Jay told me he is losing ALOT of money at all of his ranges


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

indoor range would be great, id shoot much more often, as its too much of a drive to either of the other ranges


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I've actually looked into this seriously, and have yet to rule it out. The initial start up, insurance, dep inspection, and zoning being the major hurdles. If it does happen he will better than double his money in a year if he does it right.


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

He will also greatly increase his gun sales with a range onsite. That will offset some of it there.


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

The store I managed in Las Vegas, actually Henderson in the suburbs, we were able to cover the rent of the building and upkeep of the range with range fees.


----------



## PointyPencil (Jul 8, 2012)

*Range*

Heard the same thing last week. The owner is a gun guy with the money, I am sure he can pull it off. Been in the works for years I heard ,but the he had to buy a piece of property that was the kicker but he finally got it.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

johnf said:


> Get on your neighborhood watch. :tank:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. That was wrong............oh so wrong.


 


Now that is funny.


----------

